# Sanyo TV sound problems



## shisu

I have had this TV for 4 years with no problems, until last night. I tried to watch a tv show on HD channel and it had verbal description of actions taken on the program. I changed it to normal channel and it worked fine. 
Then this morning, I tried to watch Supernatural, and it was in Spanish.I checked the regular channel and still it was in Spanish...all other programing was in English. 
I have other TVs in the house and checked them. It is only on the Sanyo that I have this problem.
I cannot find the remote, I have used the cable remote for the past 3 years.


----------



## JimE

If you are using a cable box/DVR to tune the channels, then it's a cable box/DVR issue and not the TV. The TV would only be at fault if the TV is tuning the channels.


----------

